# Perfect Home 4 in. Industrial Casters (4-Pack) ... An Accidental Find



## ajosephg

TFS. I never would have thought to check HD. In fact I never check them for anything.

(Up to now I've been buying casters from Grizzly.)


----------



## CharlieM1958

It's true that HD sells a lot of crap, but there are always a few gems mixed in with the rocks. Next time I go I'll have to look for these. I've purchased some from the big box stores in the past, but as you pointed out, the good ones are priced outrageously.


----------



## Dusty56

Looks like a great find ! 
Are the wheels themselves 4" or is that the overall height ? 
Thank you,DG…great review : )


----------



## longgone

I have the same wheel syo uare talking about. I bought 3 sets of the same industrial shelving from Sams for storge and have the wheels that came with them. Vert well constructed.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

That is the cleanest jointer I have ever seen.


----------



## REL

Check out Harbor Freight casters. I use the stemmed 3" and 4" locking type on all the wheels. You can't lock the swivel, but the stationary lock is fine. By the way, I use Rockler table frame pieces to build work tables and the Harbor Freight casters. The setup is a perfect height as an out feed table for my SawStop.

Sorry, but too lazy to take pictures.

I bought the Harbor Freight casters for between $2.59 and $4.50 each? depending on the sale.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Dusty56, The wheels are 4". The effective height installed / added is 4.75 inches (not including the threaded stem).

Hey, guys… I don't mean to imply that we should all go get these and never order from Grizzly or Rockler or HG or Northern Tool, etc. I have and will continue to do that as well. This was just one of those where I wanted them immediately and wondered IF I could get that instant gratification locally without harsh monetary penalty (a lot to ask, I know). But for once, it panned out and I didn't have to wait for UPS, Fedex or USPS to deliver next Wednesday. These are the size, style, rating and price that I was hoping for.

@Routerisstillmyname, It IS pretty shiny. Hang tag still dangling from it, too. It ought to be clean, because it's only a couple of months old, only used once to set up. It's just waiting for me to finish the table saw mods and table so I can re-saw some firewood and such.


----------



## Dusty56

thanks for the specs , DG : )


----------



## gfadvm

David - I have the same jointer you have and had a problem when I put casters on it. It is pretty top heavy and the base is pretty narrow front to back. Yep, you guessed it. I tipped it over while moving it across the shop. Luckily no damage but I did build a caster base with a wider footprint which is much more stable. That thing is heavy and could have hurt itself when it tipped over. I was lucky. Learn from my mistakes. It's cheaper and safer that way! Good luck and work safe.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@gfadvm, Thanks for the warning. I know you are right, so I will be careful. Luckily, all three of these tools will spend their lives within five feet of their current position. I just need to be able to push them back less then 3 feet to open the garage door when handling large sheet goods at the TS and/or long lumber at the larger router table.

I will be careful. Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

David, My wreck occured when I hit a tiny piece of something with one of the casters while rolling it sideways.


----------



## tomd

Thanks for the heads up Dave, I need a set right now and now I know where to find them.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@gfadvm, I would have bet the farm that it tipped over sideways like yours did and not long ways. Kind of like an elephant tripping on a thimble. You are lucky it didn't land on any part of you. Damn thing is heavy for sure.

@tomd, hope you like 'em.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Don't get any rust cleaner on that orange paint or it will show yellow primer.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Dreaded DeWalt yellow ? Oh, No ! ;=)


----------



## curliejones

"when I glanced these wider-than-tall, raised-a-bit-in-the-center things". What are they? Where did you "glance" them? at Home Depot? What was the "reasonable cost"? Thanks for more info on the other half of your review.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

They are a piece that comes with the casters that fit the rack that all comes from Home Depot for $19.97.

Hopefully you will read the entire post. Maybe even look at the pictures, too. All of that information is already there.


----------

